# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  DC Μοτέρ για τέντα

## Thodorass

Καλησπέρα.
Είμαι στην προσπάθεια να φτιάξω αυτόματο μηχανισμό για το σήκωμα της τέντας.

Αγόρασα ένα *μοτέρ 24v 50rpm , 45kg/cm(5Nm περίπου) με 0,22Α (25€)* και το έχω συνδέσει σε ένα τροφοδοτικό 24v 2A με ενδιάμεσα ένα rocker switch για την αντιστροφή της πολικότητας για πάνω και κάτω κίνηση της τέντας.

Σαν ροπή το μοτέρ φαίνεται να είναι στα όρια του. Δηλαδή την σηκώνει την τέντα αλλά αν την κρατήσω με δύναμη δεν μπορεί να την τραβήξει. Αυτό που δεν πάει καλά είναι η ταχύτητα μαζέματος που θέλει γύρω στα* 4-5 λεπτά*.

Οπότε είμαι σε αναζήτηση ενός πιο γρήγορου μοτέρ . Βρήκα ένα με 150rpm με ίδια ροπή αλλά η τιμή του εκτοξεύεται στα 150€...

Αυτό που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι αν χρειάζεται να ψάξω για 220v για ποιο οικονομική τιμή; μήπως για ac μοτερ; το ac μπορεί να αλλάζει φορά περιστροφής;

Καταλαβαίνω ότι όσο ανεβαίνουν τα volt τόσα πιο λίγα ampere χρειάζεται για να φτάσουμε σε ικανοποιητική απόδοση το Moter. Παρόλα αυτά επειδή το μοτερ ειναι και λίγο εκτεθειμένο στον καιρό καλό δεν θα ήταν να παραμείνουμε σε χαμηλά volt;

ευχαριστώ
Θοδωρής

DSC09230 (Large).jpg
DSC09231 (Large).jpg

----------


## leosedf

Αφού τη σηκώνει τι θέλεις παραπάνω? Να σε σηκώσει και να σε διπλώσει στην τέντα?
Από πού προμηθεύτηκες το συγκεκριμένο μοτέρ?

----------


## vasilllis

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prof-Motor...item27df07f869
κατι τετοιο θα ελεγα εγω.
Ασχετως παντως της τασης το μοτερ αν δεν ειναι ip καταλληλο για εξωτερικο περιβαλλον πρπει να σκεπαστει.Επισης το βλεπω μικρο το μοτερ για την τεντα σου.

----------


## Thodorass

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας





> Αφού τη σηκώνει τι θέλεις παραπάνω? Να σε σηκώσει και να σε διπλώσει στην τέντα?
> Από πού προμηθεύτηκες το συγκεκριμένο μοτέρ?



Την σηκώνει πολύ αργά. και αν έχει αέρα την ταλαντεύει πολλές φορές σε όλη αυτή την διάρκεια.
το προμηθεύτηκα από το aliexpress. TsinyMotors λέγεται ο πωλητής.







> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prof-Motor...item27df07f869
> κατι τετοιο θα ελεγα εγω.
> Ασχετως παντως της τασης το μοτερ αν δεν ειναι ip καταλληλο για εξωτερικο περιβαλλον πρπει να σκεπαστει.Επισης το βλεπω μικρο το μοτερ για την τεντα σου.



To μοτεράκι αυτό είναι ip65 rating που σημαίνει δουλεύει και σε υγρό περιβάλλον. Παρόλα αυτά ετοίμαζα ένα κουτάκι να μπεί μέσα και να προεξέχει μόνο ο άξονας.
η τέντα είναι περίπου 20 τετραγωνικά. Το συγκεκριμένο μοτέρ στο Link δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί εγκατασταθεί στην συγκεκριμένη τέντα τώρα που έχει μπει ο χειροκίνητος κοχλίας.

----------


## xsterg

ε ρε πατεντα ο συμπολιτης! φιλε πραγματικα δεν εχω ξανα δει κατι τετοιο! υπαρχουν ειδικα μοτερ για τεντα μαζι με το συστημα της τεντας.

----------


## leosedf

Γιατί όχι? Κι εγώ σκεφτόμουν το ίδιο για να μην πειράξω το μηχανισμό της τέντας.

----------


## Thodorass

> ε ρε πατεντα ο συμπολιτης! φιλε πραγματικα δεν εχω ξανα δει κατι τετοιο! υπαρχουν ειδικα μοτερ για τεντα μαζι με το συστημα της τεντας.



Ναι άλλα έπρεπε να μπει την στιγμή της εγκατάστασης...Επίσης η τιμή ήταν εξωπραγματική(300Ε)... οπότε η πατέντα έχει το λόγω της χαχααχ.  :Smile: 

απλά αυτό που σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω είναι ο μηχανισμός που ενώνονται το μοτέρ με την τέντα.σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω μια υποδοχή που θα αγκαλιάζει εξωτερικά τον γάτζο της τέντας

----------


## micalis

> Καλησπέρα.
> Είμαι στην προσπάθεια να φτιάξω αυτόματο μηχανισμό για το σήκωμα της τέντας.
> 
> Αγόρασα ένα *μοτέρ 24v 50rpm , 45kg/cm(5Nm περίπου) με 0,22Α (25€)* και το έχω συνδέσει σε ένα τροφοδοτικό 24v 2A με ενδιάμεσα ένα rocker switch για την αντιστροφή της πολικότητας για πάνω και κάτω κίνηση της τέντας.
> 
> Σαν ροπή το μοτέρ φαίνεται να είναι στα όρια του. Δηλαδή την σηκώνει την τέντα αλλά αν την κρατήσω με δύναμη δεν μπορεί να την τραβήξει. Αυτό που δεν πάει καλά είναι η ταχύτητα μαζέματος που θέλει γύρω στα* 4-5 λεπτά*.
> 
> Οπότε είμαι σε αναζήτηση ενός πιο γρήγορου μοτέρ . Βρήκα ένα με 150rpm με ίδια ροπή αλλά η τιμή του εκτοξεύεται στα 150€...
> 
> ...



Μηπως δεν επαρκει το ΡΕΥΜΑ του τροφοδοτικου?

----------


## katmadas

Το παρακατω το ειχα δει σε ενα καφε:

Θα κοψεις την λαβη που εχει το κονταρι της τεντας και θα προσαρμωσεις ενα δραπανο.
Ο αλλος το ειχε βιδωσει και στον τοιχο και ειχε κανει μονιμη την κατασκευη.

----------


## Thodorass

το τροφοδοτικό ειναι 2Α και νομίζω υπερκαλυπτει τις απαιτήσεις της τέντας. Απλά είναι στα όρια της ροπής και όντως γυρίζει με 50 στροφές το λεπτό...απλά θέλει γύρω στις 150-200 για να πείς ότι σηκώθηκε γρήγορα..θα βάλω βίντεο κάποια στιγμή

----------


## vasilllis

Σε αυτο που ποσταρα λεει στα 20τετραγωνικα θελει 30nm μοτερ,οποτε το δικο σου ειναι πολυ μικρο.Πιστευω οτι λειτουργει λογω του ατερμονα του χειροκινητου μηχανισμου.Αν παρεις με περισσοτερες στρ.στην ιδια ροπη δεν θα κανεις τιποτα.

----------


## Thodorass

> Σε αυτο που ποσταρα λεει στα 20τετραγωνικα θελει 30nm μοτερ,οποτε το δικο σου ειναι πολυ μικρο.Πιστευω οτι λειτουργει λογω του ατερμονα του χειροκινητου μηχανισμου.Αν παρεις με περισσοτερες στρ.στην ιδια ροπη δεν θα κανεις τιποτα.



δεν ξέρω με τι στροφές λειτουργεί το συγκεκριμένο που πόσταρες. αυτό που έχω εγώ λειτουργεί κανονικά χωρίς να ρίχνει τις στροφές.

50 στροφές λέει , 50 γυρίζει ενώ η ροπή των 5Nm τα καταφέρνει γιατί λογικά ο ατέρμονας ρίχνει τις στροφές εις βάρος της ροπής.

υπάρχουν μοτεράκια στα 24v που έχουν 150rpm με 5nm σε αυτές τις στροφές(δηλαδή σε αυτό το γρανάζι)...άρα είναι πιο δυνατά.
το θέμα είναι γιατί είναι τόσο ακριβά..μήπως λόγω 24v?

----------


## vagroul

καλησπερα, γραφω στο θεμα αυτο μιας και θελω να χρησιμοποιησω ενα μοτερ υαλοκαθαριστηρων αυτοκινητου για να το βαλω στην τεντα. η πρωτη ερωστηση ειναι η εξης. ποσα ampere τροφοδοτικο πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω?το μονο που ξερω για το μοτερ ειναι οτι ειναι 12v και οτι στα αυτοκινητα συνθως χρησιμοποιουν 30Α ασφαλεια στους υαλοκαθαριστηρες. πως μπορω να το βρω?

----------


## FILMAN

Με ένα αμπερόμετρο.

----------


## el greco 1

με αμπερομετρο που να μετρα DC ampere.

----------


## SProg

Δες το ρευμα εν κενω οπως ειπαν τα παιδια με ενα απλο πολυμετρο.Μην βαλεις φορτιο στο μοτερ ή προσπαθησεις να το φρεναρεις ενω το μετρας γιατι τα περισσοτερα πολυμετρα φτανουν μεχρι 10-20Α (και ποιος καθεται να αλλαζει ασφαλεια στο πολυμετρο..).


Αν δεις εν κενω για παραδειγμα 2Α , τοτε με πληρες φορτιο ή 'μπλοκαρισμενο' θα τραβαει 20Α.

----------


## gourtz

αυτο θα ελεγα κ εγω.... την ωρα που μαζευει ωαλε εν αμπερμετρο να δεις τι γινεται γτ αν ιενια πχ 2 αμπερ εχει τερματισει το τροφοδοτικο σου....

----------


## micalis

> καλησπερα, γραφω στο θεμα αυτο μιας και θελω να χρησιμοποιησω ενα μοτερ υαλοκαθαριστηρων αυτοκινητου για να το βαλω στην τεντα. η πρωτη ερωστηση ειναι η εξης. ποσα ampere τροφοδοτικο πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω?το μονο που ξερω για το μοτερ ειναι οτι ειναι 12v και οτι στα αυτοκινητα συνθως χρησιμοποιουν 30Α ασφαλεια στους υαλοκαθαριστηρες. πως μπορω να το βρω?



Απλως μην προσπαθησεις να χρησιμοποιησης τροφοδοτικο υπολογιστη.

----------


## vagroul

Οκ. Σ ευχαριστώ γιατί όντως το ειχα σκεφτεί. 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## leptokarias

μια φθηνη και αξιοπιστη λυση ειναι το μοτερ κρεατομηχανης που πουλανε στα super - market περιπου στα 40 ευρω. 
πριν απο δυο χρονια εκανα την εγκατασταση και ακομη δουλευει χωρις κανενα προβλημα, με τεραστια δυναμη!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUP3io227CM

----------


## vagroul

ωραιο. μεγαλο και θορυβοδες μου φανηκε απο το βιντεο αλλα να υποθεσω πως δεν χρειαζεται και τροφοδοτικο σωστα?

----------


## fisakis

Επειδή ψάχνομαι κι εγώ, να ξεθάψω το θέμα? Έχουμε καμιά εξέλιξη?

----------


## ironda19

Μοτερ με πλανητικό σύστημα μετάδοσης κίνησης .Δηλαδή όπως ακριβώς στα επαναφορτιζόμενα δραπανοκατσάβιδα για σίγουρα αποτελέσματα. Φυσικά απαιτείται προστασία για εξωτερικούς χώρους.

https://grobotronics.com/premium-pla...65-rpm-hd.html

----------

